# How to fix java 2 platform standard edition binary not responding ?



## TheKopDiamond (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I Am trying to install football manager 2007 on my laptop, i uninstalled it a while back and now i am wanting to play it again

When the install wizard comes up and it starts proccessing it just stays on that for hours and when i end it with the task manager it says java 2 platform standard edition binary is not responding and then comes up with like a page of java code or something, iv reinstalled java like 10 times, any help ?


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Try these:
1. Anti-virus software blocking Java. Please check your anti-virus software setup and set it up so it allows Java (java.exe) to run as normal. Refer to the manual, help or other documentation for your anti-virus software on how to do this. An alternative is to disable your anti-virus while running the installer, and re-enable it once it has finished installing. 
Users of certain versions of McAffee VirusScan are advised to disable and re-enable anti-virus, then reboot the computer. 
2. Install as administrator user or the install may fail. 
3. Insufficient disk space for temporary files. In some situations, it may be that the installer's own free disk space check succeeds, but it then in fact ends up not having enough disk space on the drive or partition where temporary files are stored (usually Cocuments and SettingsLocal SettingsTemp). In this case, you should try to free up as much space as possible on the drive that contains the temporary files (usually C - 1GB is a recommended minimum, a few GB is advisable.


----------

